# Unable to boot kernel 3.14

## webway

On attempting to boot gentoo-sources-3.14.0, the screen very briefly displays "Decompressing Kernel" followed (I think as it goes by so quickly) "Booting kernel". The screen then goes blank and the system reboots.

3.13.7 runs with no problems.

I have tried various in the configuration but each time the result is the same.

I am running an i7-4770K with 16GB RAM.

I cannot enable the serial console for debugging as the system does not have a serial port.

----------

## Randy Andy

Webway.

But you could log in from a different PC via ssh.

And you could post your old working and new kernel.config to a pastebin service.

Did you rebuild your modules agains the new kernel, necessary if your using a separate graphics module like nvida e.g.

Then emerge @module-rebuild is your friend.   :Wink: 

Regards, Andy.

----------

## Gusar

Gigabyte board? If yes, update your BIOS/EFI firmware.

----------

## Hu

 *Gusar wrote:*   

> Gigabyte board? If yes, update your BIOS/EFI firmware.

 This is doubtless good general advice, but could you provide a citation for why you called out Gigabyte specifically?

OP: how long is the delay between when the screen blanks and when the system reboots?  Is your kernel configured such that you would expect a reboot in the event of a panic?  Does the problem also affect vanilla-sources-3.14?  Does the problem affect the latest 3.14.x stable release or only the 3.14 final release from Linus?

----------

## webway

Vanilla sources also fail, The reboot is because of a panic. If I set the reboot on panic time then the system reboots, if I set it to 0 then the screen just displays the 'Booting the Kernel' message and displays nothing after that. It looks like I might have to try git bisect to find the issue.

----------

## Gusar

 *Hu wrote:*   

> This is doubtless good general advice, but could you provide a citation for why you called out Gigabyte specifically?

 

https://bugs.archlinux.org/task/39811 <- Notice a pattern in that bug?  :Smile: 

----------

## Hu

 *Gusar wrote:*   

>  *Hu wrote:*   This is doubtless good general advice, but could you provide a citation for why you called out Gigabyte specifically? 
> 
> https://bugs.archlinux.org/task/39811 <- Notice a pattern in that bug? 

 Your post is the first I have ever seen of that bug report.  I suspect many other readers of this thread could say the same.

----------

